# GT-Deutschland Vertrieb



## logo-GT (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo GT-Freunde,
bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe auf euer Wissen...
Zu meiner Vorgeschichte:
Seit langem bin ich GT-Fan.
1.Rad: GT-Karakoram
2.Rad: XCR2000 - I-Drive, von dem ich mich erst kürzlich getrennt habe. :-(
Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Ich möchte mir gern ein Transeo zulegen, nur im Moment ist es sehr schwierig einen Laden in meiner Nähe (NRW) zu finden, der eins im Laden hat... Mit dem GT-Vertrieb scheint ja auch erst mal nichts zu laufen...
Ist da noch was zu erwarten???

MfG F.


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Club der GT-Verrückten. Schau einfach mal bei diesem Händler

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/cate...5tL8xHcAzMro58o5nwmmVptgdnsj&shop_param=cid=&


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logo-GT (25. Juni 2011)

Danke, aber den Händler hatte ich auch schon gefunden...leider "etwas" weit entfernt... Ich würde gerne vor dem Kauf mal drauf gesessen haben. Wobei  ich die Ausstattung der Bikes recht spartanisch finde... Wenn ich mir dagegen ein Radon Scart 9.0 anschaue, da fällt es mir auch als GT-Fan nicht mehr leicht mich für ein GT zu entscheiden...


----------



## Kint (25. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Club der GT-Verrückten. ...


...Das wäre dann online.
Den Willkommensgrüßen schliesse ich mich an. 

Den gesuchten Händler der evtl eins im Laden hat findest Du hingegen hier:
http://epple-bikes.de/?page_id=6
http://www.rabeneick.de/?page_id=6

GT wird in Deutschland von Epple vertrieben. Epple wiederrum gehört zu Rabeneick. 

Die beiden Marken teilen sich den deutschen Markt etwas geographisch auf, Rabeneick ist eher West und Nord, Epple eher im Süden und Osten vertreten. 
Das zeigt sich (clevererweise) auch auf der Händlersuche der Seiten, auf der Seite von Epple findet sich kein Händler im Umkreis von 100km um Lübeck, für Rabeneick keiner im 100km Umkreis um Stuttgart. 

Tatsache ist jedoch dass jeder Händler der EPPLE, oder Rabeneick, oder GT führt alles aus dereren Sortiment bestellen kann, also im Zweifel auch GT. 
Bzw er hat im Zweifel sogar GTs im Laden stehen. 

Ich geh mal davon aus dass Du als NRWler eher mit Rabeneick bedient bist, also einfach mal Händlersuche bemühen und dann mal abtelefonieren.


----------



## logo-GT (25. Juni 2011)

Wieder was dazugelernt... Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann werde ich am Montag mal das Telefon quälen...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2011)

logo-GT schrieb:


> ....Wenn ich mir dagegen ein Radon Scart 9.0 anschaue...



Wenn Du Dir sowas anschaust, solltest Du Dir ernsthaft überlegen, ob Du überhaupt GT-Fan bist 

Radon stellt seelenlose Massenware her, also nichts was ein echter GTler gerne hat


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juni 2011)

Haehm, die neuen GTs sind auch nur Massenware


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2011)

Aber es sind GTs


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> GT wird in Deutschland von Epple vertrieben. Epple wiederrum gehört zu Rabeneick.
> 
> Die beiden Marken teilen sich den deutschen Markt etwas geographisch auf, Rabeneick ist eher West und Nord, Epple eher im Süden und Osten vertreten.
> Das zeigt sich (clevererweise) auch auf der Händlersuche der Seiten, auf der Seite von Epple findet sich kein Händler im Umkreis von 100km um Lübeck, für Rabeneick keiner im 100km Umkreis um Stuttgart.
> ...




GT wird , zum Glück wie ich finde, nicht mehr von Epple vertrieben. Der neue Vertrieb läuft über die CSG, wo unter anderem auch Cannondale vertrieben wird. Bei Epple kannst Du nur noch Kreidler als "hochwertige" MTB-Marke kaufen. Somit wäre es möglich bei jedem Cannondale-Händler ein GT zu kaufen. 

Im Web auch hier zu finden:

http://www.cyclingsportsgroup.co.uk/gt/


----------



## Kint (25. Juni 2011)

oh 
nun das ist mir irgendwie entgangen 
Das begrüße ich übrigens auch. 

Tatsache ist, dass "mein" Rabeneick Händler noch GTs anbietet, evtl lohnt mein Vorschlag also trotzdem - wenn sich Rabeneick Händler trotz Vertriebswechsel haben bekehren lassen. 

Ich hab mir grade mal die CSG Seite angeschaut, toll, 
"To find your nearest store, please visit the corresponding brand on our site and then visit their website, which will have full details."

Was ich dabei aber gesehen habe ist, dass GT mehrere BOC Filialen zu beliefern scheint, evtl ist das auch ein Abstecher wert.


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2011)

Der Wechsel ging letztes Jahr recht kurzfristig über die Bühne. Vile Händler vertreiben aber immer noch GT. Fakt war aber auch, dass Epple die Restbestände dann wieder über eine große Lebensmittelkette entsorgt hat.

Ich habe mit den Jungs der CSG in Willingen gesprochen. Die machen einen sehr netten Eindruck, wollen aber hier noch nicht tätig werden. Anhand der Testberichte in den "Fachzeitschriften" merkt man aber, dass jetzt mehr Engagement dahinter steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Wechsel ging letztes Jahr recht kurzfristig über die Bühne. Vile Händler vertreiben aber immer noch GT. Fakt war aber auch, dass Epple die Restbestände dann wieder über eine große Lebensmittelkette entsorgt hat.
> 
> Ich habe mit den Jungs der CSG in Willingen gesprochen. Die machen einen sehr netten Eindruck, wollen aber hier noch nicht tätig werden. Anhand der Testberichte in den "Fachzeitschriften" merkt man aber, dass jetzt mehr Engagement dahinter steckt.



Moin,

hier muss ich Dir leider in der Vertriebssituation etwas widersprechen. Da Epple 2005 von der Cycle Union (100prozentige Tochter von Prophete) übernommen worden ist war es de fakto nicht Epple die die letzten Bestände über die Lebensmittelkette "entsorgt" hat sondern eben die Cycle Union.

Bei der Nähe von Prophete zur "Grünen Wiese" war der Absatzkanal leider vorauszusehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## könni__ (26. Juni 2011)

CSG wird 2012 GT ziemlich pushen. 
In der Regel können die meisten Cannondalehändler GT beziehen.
enn CSG die Marke so fördert wie sie es mit Cannondale getan haben dann ist GT bald wieder sehr weit Oben. Natürlich nur wenn die "Fachzeitschrifften" es zulassen und nicht alles was anders ist gleich niedermachen. Sonst ist das für GT der letzte Neustart fürchte ich. Ich habe auch noch gehört das es ein neues Zaskar Fully geben wird. Seien wir mal gespannt.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-pro-100-nine-r-expert-fuer-2012.553636.2.htm


----------



## logo-GT (30. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was aus GT noch wird...
In den letzten Jahren hatte ich eher den Eindruck, dass die "Kaufmänner" nur noch den Namen "GT" verhökert haben.Wo das hinführt, haben wir ja gesehen (Lebensmitteldiscounter).
Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich die Hoffnug aufgebe. Die neueren Bikes gefallen mir wieder recht gut. Da fühlt man sich an alte Zeiten erinnert, als man "sabbernd" vor dem Schaufenster stand und das "Zaskar" bestaunte... ;-)


----------



## Kint (2. Juli 2011)

logo-GT schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt was aus GT noch wird...
> ...



Man sollte da ganz klar zwischen GT Bicycles und dem deutschen Vertrieb unterscheiden. 
Sport Import und andere wurden auch früher gerne mal an der kurzen Leine geführt, nur dass damals die Situation noch komfortabel genug war, dass die Leute das Zeug aus den Händen gerissen haben. 

Letztlich ist alles was wir heut erleben ein Resultat aus den Zeiten mitte/ende der 90er, und spätestens 2001 gings ums nackte Überleben. 
Was Gt jetzt - 10 Jahre später darstellt ist eigentlich relativ solide, als fanboy kann man sagen: Zum Glück. 
Hätte weitaus schlimmer kommen können. 

Der Deutschlandvertrieb war unglücklich, teilweise die Modellpolitik (imho) falsch, aber global gesehen hat sich GT (wieder) etabliert. 
Meiner Meinung nach kann man eigentlich recht optimistisch in die Zukunft sehen - was aus dem deutschen Vertrieb wird, ist ne andere Sache aber wir leben in Zeiten des www. und da ist sowas eher unbedeutend. 
Klar für den Massenmarkt zählen die Bikes die beim Händler stehen - aber da wird CSg sicherlich was einfallen. Problem könnte dabei nur werden dass man mit den Coladosen einen potenten Konkurrenten im eigenen Hause hat - was das bedeutet wird man sehen.


----------



## logo-GT (1. November 2011)

Nach langem Suchen hab ich mich nun doch für ein Transeo 3.0 in schwarz
entschieden.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Geometrie begeistert bin... Da der Winter ja noch lang ist und man(n) ja was zum Basteln haben muss, werden mir bestimmt noch ein paar Dinge einfallen die zu verbessern sind ;-)

Ich würde gern die Gabel tauschen, ich kann das Anschlagen beim schnellen Ausfedern nicht mehr ertragen... (wenn man denn wenigstens den Anschlag der Gabel gummigelagert hätte... so hört es sich an als wenn man mit dem Hammer auf die Gabel schlägt,das schmerzt jedem Mechaniker in den Ohren...
Im 28" Bereich sieht`s ja eher mager aus...
Im Kopf habe ich die neue Suntour SF12 NRX-S mit 75mm Federweg, wobei ich bei den Bezeichnungen nicht so ganz durchblicke.
Kann jemand was dazu sagen? ( Erfahrungen/Haltbarkeit/Ansprechverhalten der NRX-S 2011)


----------



## mtb-moritz (30. November 2011)

GT-Räder gibt es in Essen in Nordrhein-Westfalen bei:

PLANET OF BIKES GmbH
Kopstadtplatz 10
45127 Essen

www.planetofbikes.de

Vorteil: Kein Online-Händler, man kann sich die Räder - soweit vorhanden - anschauen und testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (1. Dezember 2011)

Kann auch nur Crank Toys in Düsseldorf Angermund empfehlen. Der Inhaber, Benny ist sehr kompetent!

www.cranktoys.de


----------



## osarias (25. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema mal hoch holen. Hätte einen Garantiefall an meinen GT ... leider ist aber der Händler mittlerweile in die Insolvenz gegangen und von der Bildfläche verschwunden.

Ich kenne aber keinen andren Händler der einen Garantiefall am fremd gekauften Bike abwickelt.

Deshalb die Frage nach dem aktuellen Deutschlandvertrieb ... eben an wen man sich mit einem 1,5 jahren alten Fury mit Riss am Steuerrohr wenden könnte...


Danke

Grüße  Seb


----------



## Triturbo (25. März 2017)

Hast du die GT und Cannondale Händler in deiner Umgebung schon gefragt? I.d.R. machen die sowas dann auch.


----------

